# Solved: C&C Tiberian Sun/Red Alert 2 Problems



## Prenumbra (Aug 23, 2004)

I'm having trouble getting an LAN game started between two computers in my house, one is running Windows 2000, the other XP, and both are on a wireless network.

I've already installed the proper protocols (IPX) on both machines and they can see each other on the network(access shared folders, etc). The problem is the XP machine can't see the other in the game. I was just going to ignore the LAN problem and just use Westwood online to play and it works fine with Red Alert 2, but for some reason on Tiberian Sun the game will not start. I've tried looking up the problem but the solutions only applied to machines that are both running XP and are not on a wireless network. I'd really appreciate if someone could help. Thanks in advance!!!=)


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I'm not familar with the LAN based mode. If one can be set as a host, try XP as the host and see if T/Sun can see it.


----------



## Prenumbra (Aug 23, 2004)

i just tried disabling the firewall on the XP machine but nothing changed.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

are both machines are using the same port?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

EA GAMES WEBSITE said:


> First make sure each computer has their own copy of the game installed with their own serial number.
> 
> Next, lets test your network. To do this:
> 
> ...


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Question 
Why cant all computers on my LAN or home network play Command & Conquer over the Internet at the same time?

Answer 
Internet Connection Sharing (ICS) is not supported while playing games online. Microsoft suggests disabling ICS if you are going to be playing online games. It is possible, however, to manually configure ICS to get the game to connect.

If you have ICS enabled, you will need to enable ports 1234 and 1140 on your host machine as well. ICS is a feature installed on some Windows 98 networks sharing a single computer's Internet connection across multiple machines. If this doesn't work-

The following steps may not work on all machines, and should only be tried if you are "network-savvy". Also these steps are merely a suggestion to try and help get around ICS. We may be adding support for ICS in a future patch.

Go to the following link and download the ICSconfig program:

http://lynx.neu.edu/a/amccombs/

Start the ICSconfig and click on the [Get] button, then click the [Ports] tab, and then click New Map.

ACTIVE: RA2
IP: 0.0.0.0
Name: RA2

then add the following ports:

Port ID Port Translation Type
-------------------------------
0000 5400 NORMAL TCP
0001 5400 NORMAL TCP
0002 1234-1237 NORMAL UDP
0003 1234-1237 NORMAL UDP
0004 1234-1237 NORMAL TCP
0005 1234-1237 NORMAL TCP
0006 5400 NORMAL UDP
0007 5400 NORMAL UDP
0008 1140 NORMAL UDP
0009 1140 NORMAL TCP
0010 7000 NORMAL TCP
0011 4005 NORMAL TCP
0012 3840 NORMAL TCP
0013 4808 NORMAL TCP
0014 4810 NORMAL TCP


----------

